# Add-on Engine-Glow and nameplate decals for TOS Galactica kit



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Attention all Battlestar Galactica modelers! 

This add-on decal sheet for the upcoming MOEBIUS MODELS classic Battlestar Galactica kit will be available from mid January 2014 through me: The kit decals for the ship names are in a wrong font (thanks to Frank Windspur I've seen a copy of the kit decal sheet already), this set here is in the correct font and spacing. It contains 37 Battlestar names, including all canon ones. In addition to that you'll get 4 sets of "Engine-Glow" decals, so you can build a nice fleet of Battlestars. It is always cool to have an armada! The nameplate decals will also fit the old Revell / Monogram kit, or the Timeslip Creations resin kit. Custom name decals can be ordered for an extra fee - contact me for details.

By the way, I have the permission from Moebius Models to produce and sell this add-on set - I thought I'ld mention this before someone will come up with it.


----------



## electric indigo (Dec 21, 2011)

DYKSTRANIA?

lol


----------



## Gemini1999 (Sep 25, 2008)

I hate to pick nits, but there were only 12 Battlestars...1 for each of the colonies.


----------



## irishtrek (Sep 17, 2005)

Back in the '70s a John Dykstra did fx for Space 1999 and maybe BSG as well.
As for the number of different names some are obviously non-canon.


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

irishtrek said:


> Back in the '70s a John Dykstra did fx for Space 1999 and maybe BSG as well...


John Dykstra was the miniature and effects unit supervisor for the pilot movie "Saga of a Star World". He also produced the movie, along with "Gun on Ice Planet Zero" parts 1 and 2. So, yes, he did work on _Battlestar Galactica_.

Nice work on the decals Marco! I'll have to remember to order a set from you if I decide to get the kit.


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I'm in for a set. When will they be available?

Mike


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

HabuHunter32 said:


> I'm in for a set. When will they be available?
> 
> Mike


As I wrote right in the beginning of my posting: They are available around January 15.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Gemini1999 said:


> I hate to pick nits, but there were only 12 Battlestars...1 for each of the colonies.


Don't just look at the picture, read the text, too... I wrote that there are all canon names included, as well as many non-canon ones. Of course there were only 12 Battlestars... but no one knows all their names, so I produce a nice collection to choose from.


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Those look great! If it's not too late, would you please consider adding the name _Agamemnon_ to your sheet list? You could even break it down into two different sheets, as a suggestion, tho I like one big sheet with all the names you've got thus far. I'll definitely buy one, even if you don't include the above names. 



Gemini1999 said:


> I hate to pick nits, but there were only 12 Battlestars...1 for each of the colonies.


That's a non-canon statement for TOS. It's never mentioned in dialogue and also be pretty short-sighted of a space-faring race with colonies all over the place to rely on only 12 warships for the defense of - conceivably - billions of people. Especially when compared to the tenacity displayed by the Cylons. 

If you don't like the non-canon names, the cut them off the sheet and offer the remainder for sale. I'd wager you'd make back a decent percentage from you purchase.


----------



## edge10 (Oct 19, 2013)

Yep, this looks good!


----------



## seaQuest (Jan 12, 2003)

Yeah. WANT!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

I always took the 12 Battlestars/12 Colonies to be that each world contributed one ship to represent them as a command vessel, but there were others ships out there also.

One of the production paintings showed the fleet of twelve composed of vessels with the same general configuration (head, flight pods and engine section), but each looked different in details reflecting that colony's culture.

I really like the names you have chosen- when I get around to building mine I will be getting your sheet as well.


----------



## Marco Scheloske (May 16, 2000)

Richard Baker said:


> I really like the names you have chosen- when I get around to building mine I will be getting your sheet as well.


I appreciate that.


----------



## lonestar8903 (May 9, 2013)

how do I order a set of these


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

They're In Stock at the Starship Modeler Store.


----------

